# Sam Nave - 9.70 Square-1 Single



## Coolster01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow. This is incredibly motivational. Amazing.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

another sub 10 sq 1 single?!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 13, 2015)

wut
I didn't know he was fast at square-1...

Does anyone know if there's a video?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 13, 2015)

nice!
why are half of the results not in yet


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jun 13, 2015)

It says 9.70 here
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=862&compid=181


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> wut
> I didn't know he was fast at square-1...
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a video?


He averaged ~25 when he last competed.

I'd also like to see a video; the only video I can find of him solving anything was an 18 second 3x3 solve in 2011. I'd like to see what his turning style's like.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 13, 2015)

Not Kevin just broke it with a 9.43.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 13, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Not Kevin just broke it with a 9.43.



who?


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 13, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> who?



Michael Young aka Not Kevin


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 13, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Michael Young aka Not Kevin


oh ok XD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> He averaged ~25 when he last competed.
> 
> I'd also like to see a video; the only video I can find of him solving anything was an 18 second 3x3 solve in 2011. I'd like to see what his turning style's like.



http://youtu.be/C5jA20H6B2I
Go to about 18:00. He's there


----------



## cashis (Jun 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> http://youtu.be/C5jA20H6B2I
> Go to about 18:00. He's there



I think tdm may have meant of square 1 solving.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> http://youtu.be/C5jA20H6B2I
> Go to about 18:00. He's there



The guy with three fingers? Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

That is incredible! GJ to him!


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> I think tdm may have meant of square 1 solving.


Well I'd like to have seen him do square-1, but the other video I found was also 3x3.


FailCuber said:


> The guy with three fingers? Wow that's amazing!


6 including the other hand!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, he's pretty good at 3x3x3, considering. His fingertricks are so weird  14.66 average on Square-1 is crazy impressive though, congrats.

When I used to be in California for college, there was a local guy with a hand deformity, Emerson Herrmann. His left hand was normal, though, so he would place noticeably better in OH than in 2h.


----------



## Sam N (Jun 15, 2015)

I am making this reply to show the reconstructions for my average at the Indiana 2015 competition.


Times: (21.11), 16.03, (9.70), 15.56, 12.39

Reconstructions 

Scramble 1 - (1,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) /

Cube-shape: (2,0) / (4,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (-5,0) / (3,6) /

Edge Orientation: (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) /

Corner Permutation: (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /

Edge Permutation: (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1)

AUF: (-1,-3)

Thoughts on Solve 1: While this may not have been the nicest cube-shape case, I was still able to avoid running into parity during the solve. There wasn't anything out of the ordinary during the solve other than the algorithm that I used for CP. It's a variation of the algorithm that is used to solve the 3x3x2 T-perm case. While I haven't seen anyone else use the algorithm, I doubt that I am the first to come up with the idea on my own. 


Scramble 2- (-3,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-4) /

Cube-shape: (1,-2) / (-2,3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (-5,0) / (3,0) /

Edge Orientation: (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / 

Corner Permutation: (5,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) 

Edge Permutation: (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /

AUF (3,0) 

Thoughts on Solve 2: I definitely did not solve this scramble to it's full potential. This was mostly due to nerves, however the biggest mistake was during CP. I should have misaligned the top layer (1,0) to force a better EP case. This would have reduced my time during the EP step dramatically.

Better solution: 

Corner permutation: (6,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /
Edge Permutation: this should be self explanatory.


Scramble 3- (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0)

Cube-shape: (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) /

Corner Orientation: (1,3) / (-3,0) /

Edge Orientation: (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / 

Corner Permutation: (2,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /

Edge Permutation: (1,3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) /

AUF: (-1,0) (part of the AUF was done in the EP step as seen in the move (1,3))

Thoughts on Solve 3: I was in shock that I finally broke the sub-10 barrier. Despite it not being NAR, I am very happy that I was able to get 9.70 officially. This was a very nice scramble in the sense that it allowed for easy transitions between steps. 

Scramble 4- (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (5,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,-1) / (2,-2)

Inspection: z2

Cube-shape: (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) /

Corner Orientation: (1,-3) / (-3,0) / 

Edge Orientation: (-6,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / 

Corner permutation: (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /

Edge Orientation: (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / 

AUF: (0,1)

Thoughts on Solve 4: This was a decent scramble. I didn't find anything out of the ordinary other than a few lockups. Everything in the solve felt pretty standard. 


Scramble 5- (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,-2) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-3)

Cube-shape: / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) /

Corner Orientation: (-2,0) / (3,0) / (this solves Corner Permutation as well)

Edge Orientation: (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /

Edge permutation: (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2, 1) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / 

AUF: (2,-3)

Thoughts on solve 5: This was a really nice scramble. It should have been faster, but I am happy with the 12.39 I got. If memory serves me, the slower time could be attributed to the pause I took to recognize the EP case.


Overall Thoughts: I am very happy with the single and average that I got at Indiana 2015. Despite some errors on my part, I am satisfied with the overall times. The average was really lucky in the sense that it had no parity, which was one of the biggest highlights that I took away from the round. I would like to thank the staff and judges for helping with the competition. In addition, I would like to thank the fellow competitors at the competition for creating a fun and welcoming environment. I hope the reconstructions helped, and if you have any other questions please feel free to ask me. 

- Sam Nave


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait, why isn't this NAR?


----------



## Sam N (Jun 15, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> Wait, why isn't this NAR?



This is because there was a 9.43 that was achieved at another competition, Alliance for Education, on the same day by Micheal Young. Since both competitions ended on Saturday, he would receive NAR single. If Alliance for Education was a 2 day competition and ended on Sunday, We would both get recognition for having NAR single.


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> This is because there was a 9.43 that was achieved at another competition, Alliance for Education, on the same day by Micheal Young. Since both competitions ended on Saturday, he would receive NAR single. If Alliance for Education was a 2 day competition and ended on Sunday, We would both get recognition for having NAR single.



Ah. Thank you.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> Scramble 3- (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
> 
> Cube-shape: (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) /
> 
> ...



Very nice! Not a lucky solve or anything, just a solid decent solve. Not even great cases. Congratulations!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> if you have any other questions please feel free to ask me.
> 
> - Sam Nave




Great solves! I think we are all interested, but maybe afraid of being disrespectful. If you are comfortable, could you share the story about your fingers? Were you born with them? Can you share the anatomy of them? They seem to bend in a very interesting way. Do they cause you many problems cubing or in life? Are there any cubes that you have more trouble with than other cubers?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> Wait, why isn't this NAR?



Michael Young got 9.43 as well


----------



## Berd (Jun 15, 2015)

A very impressive single, GJ!


----------



## Sam N (Jun 15, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Great solves! I think we are all interested, but maybe afraid of being disrespectful. If you are comfortable, could you share the story about your fingers? Were you born with them? Can you share the anatomy of them? They seem to bend in a very interesting way. Do they cause you many problems cubing or in life? Are there any cubes that you have more trouble with than other cubers?



This is a question that a lot of people have asked me throughout my life and one that I am very open with and used to hearing. When it comes to my hands, I was born with 3 fingers on each hand. No accident or incident occurred. I have a thumb, ring finger, and pinky on each hand. I was very lucky that I was given the 3 "right" fingers on each hand as some would view it. Most people would think that this would put me at a disadvantage however, I can do everything a "normal" person can do without a problem. 

The important thing that people need to know is that I was *born* with three fingers on each hand. This is what I consider normal, and I have had no prior experience with 5 fingers on each hand. This is a huge concept that people need to understand. When a child is developing skills such as walking, talking, or anything else, they are developing neurological connections. I grew up making these connections with three fingers on each hand. Therefore, I am not at much of a disadvantage compared to someone who grew up with 5 fingers.

Is there anything that I can't do with my hands? Not that I am aware of. I can write, play various instruments, type on a keyboard, use utensils, solve a cube one handed, throw a baseball, rock climb, tie knots, draw, use power tools, cook food, ride and take proper care of a horse, use a yo-yo, shuffle a deck of cards, and just about everything else a "normal" person can do. While I may have to do things differently, that doesn't mean I do them "sub par". If there is anything that I would like people to take away from this, it's that there is much more to a person then their hands or any other specific feature about them. Everyone is special and capable of great things if they really put their mind to it. It's much easier to give up then to work hard and succeed at something. I chose the latter.

-Sam Nave


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2015)

I can understand you being at little/no disadvantage for certain puzzles, but your OH speed is impressive. Any videos for OH? Trying to think how you could grip it, are you constantly shifting between thumb+middle and thumb+pinky, or rotating a lot? Congrats on #2NAR


----------



## Sam N (Jun 15, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I can understand you being at little/no disadvantage for certain puzzles, but your OH speed is impressive. Any videos for OH? Trying to think how you could grip it, are you constantly shifting between thumb+middle and thumb+pinky, or rotating a lot? Congrats on #2NAR



For me, it's all about table abuse and look-ahead. Most of the time, I can look ahead to 1 or 2 F2l pairs, and this allows me to have little to no pauses during my solves. I will try to upload a video if I have one around.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice :tu


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> This is a question that a lot of people have asked me throughout my life and one that I am very open with and used to hearing. When it comes to my hands, I was born with 3 fingers on each hand. No accident or incident occurred. I have a thumb, ring finger, and pinky on each hand. I was very lucky that I was given the 3 "right" fingers on each hand as some would view it. Most people would think that this would put me at a disadvantage however, I can do everything a "normal" person can do without a problem.
> 
> The important thing that people need to know is that I was *born* with three fingers on each hand. This is what I consider normal, and I have had no prior experience with 5 fingers on each hand. This is a huge concept that people need to understand. When a child is developing skills such as walking, talking, or anything else, they are developing neurological connections. I grew up making these connections with three fingers on each hand. Therefore, I am not at much of a disadvantage compared to someone who grew up with 5 fingers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for being so candid. That's a really interesting and motivating story.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptor56 said:


> There wasn't anything out of the ordinary during the solve other than the algorithm that I used for CP. It's a variation of the algorithm that is used to solve the 3x3x2 T-perm case. While I haven't seen anyone else use the algorithm, I doubt that I am the first to come up with the idea on my own.



That's the alg I use. I found it on Lars Vandenbergh's website.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 16, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> That's the alg I use. I found it on Lars Vandenbergh's website.



I also use the same alg for J-perm.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 16, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> That's the alg I use. I found it on Lars Vandenbergh's website.



Oops. Never mind. Somehow I read EO. :confused:


----------



## Sam N (Jun 16, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> That's the alg I use. I found it on Lars Vandenbergh's website.



This is the algorithm I found on the website:

SITE:http://www.cubezone.be/square1step4.html

CP#1: / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) /

AUF: (3,0)

This is the algorithm I use to sole this case:

CP#2: / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /

AUF: (0,-3)

This is basically identical to the T-Perm algorithm used on the 3x3x2.

T-Perm: R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2

AUF: D'

They are basically the same algorithm just written for 2 separate puzzles. 

I used to use this algorithm for CP.

CP#3: / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /

AUF: (-3,0) 

I switched from CP#3 due to the fact that it had a lot of bottom layer moves that were awkward to finger trick. Both CP#1 and CP#2 seems like solid 
algorithm's to use. I wasn't trying to say I came up with the algorithm for CP#2. After all it's literally transcribed from a 3x3x2 algorithm. I just haven't seen it used in any other tutorials or websites. I was just pointing this out in case anyone wanted to know where the algorithm came from. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## not_kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

Mad props for your sub-10, Sam - it's so unfortunate that we had our solves on the same day, because you deserve more recognition for it. North America's first sub-10 single! 

Also, nice CP alg - I've been using effectively the inverse of the Lars alg (bar on right, / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) /). Maybe I should switch to that, too


----------



## Sam N (Jun 17, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Mad props for your sub-10, Sam - it's so unfortunate that we had our solves on the same day, because you deserve more recognition for it. North America's first sub-10 single!
> 
> Also, nice CP alg - I've been using effectively the inverse of the Lars alg (bar on right, / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) /). Maybe I should switch to that, too



Thanks for the nice comment, it really meant a lot. Congrats on your NAR single !!! It's nice that we finally have a single faster than the world record average heh. 

-Sam Nave


----------



## not_kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks  Sub-WR buddies!


----------

